# Coco's Kidding Thread  AND BABIES!!! Born this afternoon 3/8/2012



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

Thought it was time for some new pictures & Coco is due March 10th so here she is!!

Coco:







Coco top view:






Coco side view:






Coco with her pre-kidding shave done yesterday:






Close up of her pre-kidding shave:







And just to make if fun if you can guess the number of kids, the sex & the delivery date you get to name a kid!! (or the closest guess)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)

I guess twin doelings on March 12th.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 29, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Thought it was time for some new pictures & Coco is due March 10th so here she is!!
> 
> Coco:
> 
> ...


Well March 10th is mine and DHs anniversary! 
As for Coco I say boy/girl twins on March 7th.


----------



## MommaBugg (Mar 1, 2012)

Im going to say a buckling and doeling.. March 9 my sisters birthday 


SENDING WISHES FOR A PERFECT KIDDING WITH HEALTHY BABIES!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 1, 2012)

LOL!!! I love that goat sneaking into the first 2 pics!! Hope she has an uneventful kidding for you!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 2, 2012)

lol That is her daughter from a previous kidding. She sticks to her momma like glue. She is going to a new home soon I hope it's not too traumatic for her. She would have to pull herself away from momma a bit after she kids anyways.  I feel good about where she's going to though. Another small herd where she will get lots of love & attention.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 2, 2012)

March 8 with two doelings! It's the same as my herd queen's delivery last year


----------



## mama24 (Mar 2, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> lol That is her daughter from a previous kidding. She sticks to her momma like glue. She is going to a new home soon I hope it's not too traumatic for her. She would have to pull herself away from momma a bit after she kids anyways.  I feel good about where she's going to though. Another small herd where she will get lots of love & attention.


I love the daughter! She's gorgeous! One of my does (the one in my av) was a mama's girl.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 4, 2012)

I think she is hollowing out a bit in her tail area, ligaments feel soft, her udder is quite large & I think we may be getting close!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 4, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She really is a beautiful goat but I just don't like chasing goaties & I needed a new herdsire so we ended up working out a trade & I know she is going to be well cared for.


----------



## mama24 (Mar 4, 2012)

My mama's girl is bad, too, and we have to chase and catch her every time we need to do anything with her.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 7, 2012)

Coco is still holding out. Following the doe code to a T. *long drawn out Siiiiiiggggghhhhh*


----------



## Jenni (Mar 7, 2012)

Go Coco, go Coco, you can do it!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 7, 2012)

Hope it's today or tomorrow.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 8, 2012)

And we have BABIES!!!! 

One buckling that decided to get stuck & totally freak me out!!!! His little front legs were bent back instead of up near his head 

Followed by 2, very quickly following after I finally got him out, sweet little girls!!!

One quick teaser pic & more to come maybe tomorrow. They are big & beautiful & so is momma's udder!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 8, 2012)

Adoptapitbull is the winner of the guessing contest. Got the day & the 2 girls right the only thing they were missing was the boy! You get to name a baby  Our theme has been cookies for girls & we were going to do cities for boys but if you wanna bust outta the box you can cuz you won!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 8, 2012)

very cute


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Adoptapitbull is the winner of the guessing contest. Got the day & the 2 girls right the only thing they were missing was the boy! You get to name a baby  Our theme has been cookies for girls & we were going to do cities for boys but if you wanna bust outta the box you can cuz you won!!


That is too cool that you are doing that. What cute babies. Congrats. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Missy (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 8, 2012)

Box-O-Babies.  that is just TOO CUTE.   Sort of like the chicks that the post office delivers.


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable babies!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 8, 2012)

Great job Coco and Jenn!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 8, 2012)

they are adorable Jenn


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 8, 2012)

Cute, Cute, Cute!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Mar 8, 2012)

I CALL DIBS ON THE CUTE LITTLE ONE IN THE FRONT!!  ..they are soo cute!! Congrats on a set of triplets!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone   We couldn't be happier. Three beautiful healthy babies & even some pink!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats!  CUTE!


----------



## jessica_1285 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats on the beautiful triplets


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 9, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Adoptapitbull is the winner of the guessing contest. Got the day & the 2 girls right the only thing they were missing was the boy! You get to name a baby  Our theme has been cookies for girls & we were going to do cities for boys but if you wanna bust outta the box you can cuz you won!!


Good thing I saw this post, because I forgot!

I'll think of a name while working today and get back to you. Don't worry, it'll be a good one


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 9, 2012)

If you want to wait for better pictures before choosing I'm going to try to get some today. The lighting is kind of off on those & you can't see the whole baby goat


----------



## poorboys (Mar 9, 2012)

very sweet looking tote you have there. there cute, congrats.


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 9, 2012)

They are so cute.


----------

